# De Rosa history



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Thought De Rosa owners would appeciate this one....from 1986.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

brewster said:


> Thought De Rosa owners would appeciate this one....from 1986.


Do you have the full 1986 Bicycle Guide article that image is from? I've got original copies of the magazine, and an interesting story related to the bike featured in the DeRosa review. 

In 1986, before the article was published, but after it had been test ridden and photographed, I bought the fully built, super record equipped DeRosa featured in the story from Harold, at International Bicycles in Alston. It was a great big 62cm Professional in blue - I'd raced it my first two USCF seasons riding it to a number of strong finishes and a few victories in the mid 80s. It was my ride through my cat 4 to 3 upgrade. The bike was updated with modern 1st gen Chorus in the late 80's when indexing and aero brake cables made their way into the market. I retired the bike from racing in 87/88 after two and change seasons, when Look provided our team with frames as part of our sponsorship program. I pulled the bike from crits, it was a little long legged and better suited for road events. I ended up riding the DeRosa to second place in the Massachusetts state masters road race.

Unfortunately, it was stolen and never recovered. Sad end to the story indeed.

Here's a link to the stolen bike thread here on RBR:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=273964&postcount=2


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

This must be your bike.

Other De Rosa catalogs can be found here: http://bulgier.net/pics/bike/Catalogs/


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

It looks like your images are from the Gita catalog - Bicycle Guide used the same images of Ugo brazing in their feature article on DeRosa in October '86. The 62cm DeRosa ridden in the BG feature was different than the one in the Gita catalog. The Gita DeRosa looks like it's a 58, maybe 60.


----------

